# Giant pet snail ?



## IKE (Jul 28, 2017)

Maybe sliced thin and sauteed in butter and garlic but as a pet ?.....nope, ain't gonna happen for this ol' boy.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 28, 2017)

I think he is kind of cute in the photo but if I came across him in my garden I'd drop dead.


----------



## jujube (Jul 28, 2017)

Do you have to walk it twice a day?  How long would that take?  It IS kinda cute, though.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 28, 2017)

No thanks!


----------



## Big Horn (Sep 26, 2017)

I wouldn't object to a snail as a pet.  Tell me more.  What species is the snail?  Land or water"  How long have you had your little friend?  What habitat?

The largest snail I ever saw was a _Pomacea maculata_ in a large aquarium, about 200 gallons.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 26, 2017)

IKE said:


> Maybe sliced thin and sauteed in butter and garlic but as a pet ?.....nope, ain't gonna happen for this ol' boy.View attachment 39953


Awwwwwww...how sweet...I had a large snail named Gloria who lived a few years.  She wasn't nearly* that *big~


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 26, 2017)

Right nice lookin snail mate!


I had a large aquatic snail keeping my tropical fish tank clean, his/her name was Snarol.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 3, 2017)

That thing is nothing but a slug with a house.


----------

